# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Anyone heard of this new treatment

## doke

Hi guys i came across this site from hairsite link,someone said they have regrown there hair with this,it is problably a scam but who knows.
The link to the site is http://ukhairsolutions.com/
they have a you tube video on the site and some pics of users and its £85 for three months supply and you need a spoon to melt the solution. :EEK!:

----------


## doke

well guys just had a wee look at hairsite forum and it seems that delta was the poster of this product,and has said he tried herbal h which as we know has minoxidil in it,and he says it did nothing in 3 months?
So he has this link to this new product which some others have tried and they say there hair loss was stopped and regrowth began in under 3 months and you only have to use a few times a week.
It is applied to the scalp and should be left for over 10 hours before washing off. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Flowers

Sounds interesting they say they have clinical data... What do you think UK_?

----------


## ALLISWELL

NAtural treatment? Ummm....sounds a lil. fishy.....still fingers crossed!!

----------


## Jcm800

"Three million satisfied users worldwide" Really?! Who are they then? What's Whitfield scheming now? :Wink:

----------


## Flowers

> "Three million satisfied users worldwide" Really?! Who are they then? What's Whitfield scheming now?


 Not interested at all? It seems worth looking in to but I wanna know how can anything be left in the hair for 10 hours?

----------


## Jcm800

> Not interested at all? It seems worth looking in to but I wanna know how can anything be left in the hair for 10 hours?


 Sure it's intertesting but i won't be so quick to invest in it this time around  :Wink:

----------


## UK_

> Sounds interesting they say they have clinical data... What do you think UK_?


 I think I love the way the way they dont even lie lol.

_"Thicker hair not thinner hair"_.... but no new hair lol....(see if they actually wrote this latter statement I doubt you would even need to ask me what I think of it).

Not once a mention of _new hair growth_.

Not one mention of an official clinical study, but why would you need one?  There's nothing of novelty here, they sell hair thickening shampoos at boots for &#163;1.50 a bottle.

Every ocean has it's sharks, i'd probably say a Romanian child prostitute ring has more dignity than the hair loss industry.

----------


## Mojo Risin

We got someone who tested it on our french forums (Doctissimo) and it's absolute bullshit. Don't buy this.

----------


## doke

i am sceptical have you seen that it did cost £210 now its £85,mind you they have answered my email quickly but i think thats for me to order.
They are saying that it contains something to activate stem cell hair regrowth,and that hair loss stops in 3 months with new hair coming in.
Mind you i wouls sooner tried this than the trx2 which costs a lot more,also they are saying only two applications a week?

----------


## Mojo Risin

I'm telling you, this is a scam. If you wanna get robbed, go on and order it. We tested it on our french forum and it's absolute crap.

----------


## doke

you maybe right mo i had this email from them and they say it contains ARGAFRAN from the atlas mountains now that does sound like a scam and it also contains marine extracts and oils.
I tried a search for this argafran and cannot find out if it even exists hahahaha take it with a pinch of salt? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

'nuff said, bullshit product.

----------


## Sogeking

I am amazed how much false marketising and false presentation basically scams are there in hairloss industry. I mean you have countless of products being advertised on the Internet, press, radio and it is all a huge amount of misrepresentation which in the end hurts customers. I am amazed how much battle is going into stopping pirating and piratebay and sites like that but this type of swindles are running wild.
If I were a lawyer there would be much possibilites for suing. However those kinds of con artists must know how to avoid lawsuits.

The only advantage I see is that those companies, labs, doctors who give us a good valid, safe, effective treatment won't need to be afraid of some kind of retaliation...

----------


## doke

its a good job that we can out these scams before anyone else is scammed,i came across the said product at hairsite forum and its also on you tube telling you how to mix it,first you need to stir it so you need a wooden small stick,then a spoon and also a candle.
Put said product onto spoon then heat it under the candle until its melted? i think its funny that they say be careful not to put it hot onto your scalp hahahaha so it maynot regrow hair but burn it off. A case of hair now gone tomorrow :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## doke

I know it is not funny if you are scammed but i have been caught too many times,i had another email from dr lewenberg with his 2% formula minoxidil+tretinoin that you have to use 3 bottles a month with 4 applications a day,mind you he has he says had 2,000 people trial it and has lots of hair regrowth pics on his sight.

----------


## rassoul

Hi i am new on this forum, i bought this product 3 months ago, and i used it twice a week, i was wandering if i should buy it again and started looking at reviews on google, and i found this thread so i came to talk about my experience.

My sister recommanded it she does not have an alopecia but very intense seasonal hairloss episodes and she likes it, then i researched and heard about it on a spanish forum and many of chatters were all saying that essential oils wont work on alopecia...

  i am morrocan and arganfran is actually argan oil, it is an oil that only exist in morocco, a kind of nut that we traditionally use in cooking, to soften the skin and strenthning the hair, and this uk hair solutions product contains it, with some other essential oils like Bay st thomas and lavender, and marine extracts...

Essential oils has not been proved to convert the DHT or cure the male patern boldness, but minoxidile or finastride is just too harsh for me, so i astoped everything about 8 months ago and started that treatment, with some nutritional complements, the verdict is that no regrowth have been seen but a significant  slow down in the hair loss..
but then i have not seen any regrowth with minoxidile 5% and finastride 5mg either, used them for 3 years, it slowed hair loss but no regrowth.

the effect of ukhairsolutions could be just a coincidence and i wonder if i should buy it again, as i find it a bit too expensive, i bought it for £130 last march and now it is £85.
emailed them many times, they think i should keep using the product for an extra 3 months and see how it goes, they dont really guarantee a regrowth in 6 months in my case, as i have an advanced alopecia, but they beleive my existing hair follicule will thicken...
on hairsite many have been using it for a year before seeing the regrowth..so i dont really know how to go about that.
Is it the structure of the site that makes you guys sceptical or is it because of the herbal nature of the product?

----------


## doke

> Hi i am new on this forum, i bought this product 3 months ago, and i used it twice a week, i was wandering if i should buy it again and started looking at reviews on google, and i found this thread so i came to talk about my experience.
> 
> My sister recommanded it she does not have an alopecia but very intense seasonal hairloss episodes and she likes it, then i researched and heard about it on a spanish forum and many of chatters were all saying that essential oils wont work on alopecia...
> 
>   i am morrocan and arganfran is actually argan oil, it is an oil that only exist in morocco, a kind of nut that we traditionally use in cooking, to soften the skin and strenthning the hair, and this uk hair solutions product contains it, with some other essential oils like Bay st thomas and lavender, and marine extracts...
> 
> Essential oils has not been proved to convert the DHT or cure the male patern boldness, but minoxidile or finastride is just too harsh for me, so i astoped everything about 8 months ago and started that treatment, with some nutritional complements, the verdict is that no regrowth have been seen but a significant  slow down in the hair loss..
> but then i have not seen any regrowth with minoxidile 5% and finastride 5mg either, used them for 3 years, it slowed hair loss but no regrowth.
> 
> ...


 Hi are you only using it twice a week? because i wonder if you try it every night and wash it off in the mornings.
There was some talk a long while ago about morroco oil for hair loss,how long would the product last if applied every night,but even so it still seems expensive at £85 if you have to mess about heating with a spoon? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## doke

Hi Rassoul you have solved what argafran is and i have found that you can buy 100% argafran oil for hair and scalp at only $40 at healthy hair plus which is as you say morrocan oil.
Still the ball is out as to whether it will regrow hair? it seems it has been used for thousends of years by the morrocan people.
I wonder if they have hair loss in morroco i will find out and be back? :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

For anyone in uk wants to try morroco oil it is available at £30 a bottle of 100ml which should last more than 3 months and is at body4real uk,so where did this uk hair solutions get there prices from? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## debris

This is a cutting edge scam.

----------


## KeepTheHair

100&#37; Definitely a scam.

----------


## rassoul

Well I only used it once a week in the first month and then used once a week for the rest of the time, there is only about 60ml product so if you wanna use it everday all over your scalp uou will have to buy double or triple.
It could be a scam, but then again if i dont try i will never know, i see good reviews on the net, so i gave it a try, they can't be all lying..there are on many  forums different languages, and some thread date back to 2008 and the company has been around for 5 years, if it did not give any results it would not be on anymore.
Duke: Argan oil in morocco only cost something like $5 the litre, i have it in my kitchen, i cook with it just like olive oil, but when you smell the uk hair solutions product it does not smell of it all, there are many active ingredients and Arnaoil is one of them, Actually what they call argafran is the the shell of the nut and not the oil that they use in their product.
The marine extract is varech seaxeed, again you find it in many chinese shops, they cook it in a soup. and other essential oils, there is a guy on a spanish website that made the product himself, reunated all the ingredients and made it.
Adn yes you have to heat it up in a spoon to melt the jelly before you use it, and there some little safran bits in the bottles and you have to put a scarf on to sleep if you dont wanna stain the bed...it is not all practical as a pharmacy product but i get the same result as minox with a natural option, what else do you want, Now the regrowth i still have to wait if it happens in case i buy another treatment course. sometimes they comes up on ebay for cheaper, so i check it every day. a friend of mine bought it twice at £45 ..half price man. :Wink:

----------


## Less101

Also say this is a scam - no science behind and apparently tight relations to India...wouldn't buy anything where the science isn't clear

----------


## Flowers

> For anyone in uk wants to try morroco oil it is available at £30 a bottle of 100ml which should last more than 3 months and is at body4real uk,so where did this uk hair solutions get there prices from?


 I'm sure there's more to it than just the one ingredient.

And " but when you smell the uk hair solutions product it does not smell of it all"

I don't think they just pour it in and package it up.

Not defending it but come on...

----------


## rassoul

and the guy who said he made it himself on that spanish forum, i cant find his trad anymore, if he says he managed to get the same results, i will make it home tomorow.But he did not give any news after that...  :Confused: 

and Doke there are plenty of bold people in Morocco  :Big Grin:  dont expect argan oil to grow your hair  :Big Grin:

----------


## southeast_eu

> I think I love the way the way they dont even lie lol.
> 
> _"Thicker hair not thinner hair"_.... but no new hair lol....(see if they actually wrote this latter statement I doubt you would even need to ask me what I think of it).
> 
> Not once a mention of _new hair growth_.
> 
> Not one mention of an official clinical study, but why would you need one?  There's nothing of novelty here, they sell hair thickening shampoos at boots for £1.50 a bottle.
> 
> Every ocean has it's sharks, i'd probably say a *Romanian child prostitute* ring has more dignity than the hair loss industry.


 UK..NEXT TIME JUST KEEP YOUR MOUNTH CLOSE 
that young girl , kid or children even me a Romanian  not disorve to read something like this ,isnt their fault ok the gv , sistem ,their parents we   ..let me tell you something you looser (even hair): your country is full with pedofils, gay, fade beneficts people, lazy etc ,  are they more brave ?, do you know how  many situations happen in my country when police

cought your pedofils trying to find a kid and pay for that i know you wont see something like that first page on sun or bbc  but in our news they been unfortunately especially in the past(now bad for them everything work bettter in this field sistem police, children care)
dont coming anymore with this kind of afirmations better look in your garden 
we are 22 mil people (2 mil are gipsy that true but are everywhere in southeast europe even them very big procent are nice people ) never in my life i wont give my country for yours 
let me finish if you look still young (NOT SURE HOW WITH YOUR HAIRLOSS
) dont even try to visit BRIGHTON  :Mad: .

----------


## doke

calm down calm down guys :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## southeast_eu

> UK..NEXT TIME JUST KEEP YOUR MOUNTH CLOSE 
> that young girl , kid or children even me a Romanian  not disorve to read something like this ,isnt their fault ok the gv , sistem ,their parents we   ..let me tell you something you looser (even hair): your country is full with pedofils, gay, fade beneficts people, lazy etc ,  are they more brave ?, do you know how  many situations happen in my country when police
> 
> cought your pedofils trying to find a kid and pay for that i know you wont see something like that first page on sun or bbc  but in our news they been unfortunately especially in the past(now bad for them everything work bettter in this field sistem police, children care)
> dont coming anymore with this kind of afirmations better look in your garden 
> we are 22 mil people (2 mil are gipsy that true but are everywhere in southeast europe even them very big procent are nice people ) never in my life i wont give my country for yours 
> let me finish if you look still young (NOT SURE HOW WITH YOUR HAIRLOSS
> ) dont even try to visit BRIGHTON .


 if you understand the point

CHECK HOW MANY ROMANIAN DOCTORS ARE WORKING IN YOUR COUNTRY EVEN WITH RESTRICTION FOR WORK..SINGERS..INNA , EDWARD MAYA, DAN BALAN, NOW ALEXANDRA STATE ETC  ARE MANY DAYS ON RADIO Or TV..MOST OF MY ROMANIAN FRIENDS  AND LOTS  ARE  WORKING IN RESTAURANTS COOKING FOR YOU, CONSTRUCTION COMPANYS ARE FULL WITH OUR PROFFESIONAL WORKERS , THE SUMMER SESSON FOR FRUIT THEY COMING FROM BULGARIA AND ROMANIA ABOUT 20000 PEOPLE FOR WORK (YOU DONT FIND 10 YOUNG PEOPLE WORKING WITH THEM IN FARM)...
DONT EVEN THINK TO INSULT OUR PEOPLE ..

----------


## doke

you are right eu you work hard,i am british and now im older you see young brits not prepared to do a days hard graft.
I was brought up to work from my parents and would do the farm work that the brits will not do,but i would go back tommorow if i could and do this work but alas i had a work accident which disabled me. :EEK!:

----------


## UK_

> I am amazed how much false marketising and false presentation basically scams are there in hairloss industry. I mean you have countless of products being advertised on the Internet, press, radio and it is all a huge amount of misrepresentation which in the end hurts customers. I am amazed how much battle is going into stopping pirating and piratebay and sites like that but this type of swindles are running wild.
> If I were a lawyer there would be much possibilites for suing. However those kinds of con artists must know how to avoid lawsuits.
> 
> The only advantage I see is that those companies, labs, doctors who give us a good valid, safe, effective treatment won't need to be afraid of some kind of retaliation...


 Theres no false marketing here though!!!!!

This isnt a scam - a scam is when they outright lie to you - they are not lying to you here - they are stating their product thickens existing hair - why on earth you take this to be some kind of miraculous hair loss treatment is utterly beyond me.

You can borrow my hair thickening gel/shampoo set for free, PM me your address ill send it out first class.

----------


## UK_

> you are right eu you work hard,i am british and now im older you see young brits not prepared to do a days hard graft.
> I was brought up to work from my parents and would do the farm work that the brits will not do,but i would go back tommorow if i could and do this work but alas i had a work accident which disabled me.


 You cant say anything these days. Not even a joke about Romanian pimps.  :Big Grin: 

The "Brit" care workers who are having their incomes slashed by &#163;4,000 probably wont wanna work either - dont ****ing blame them - its always the working class that take the toll of bankster/political mass fraud.

----------


## southeast_eu

> You cant say anything these days. Not even a joke about *Romanian pimps*. 
> 
> The "Brit" care workers who are having their incomes slashed by £4,000 probably wont wanna work either - dont ****ing blame them - its always the working class that take the toll of bankster/political mass fraud.


 funny you(rs) joke(r) what about JUST SIMPLE PIMP..are you still virgin ok dont even think to deal with a pimp in your live like many of you  (stay like this and maybe you ll save more hair at least for one shower)

----------


## UK_

........


> funny you(rs) joke(r) what about JUST SIMPLE PIMP..are you still virgin ok dont even think to deal with a pimp in your live like many of you  (stay like this and maybe you ll save more hair at least for one shower)


 lol what?

----------


## Sogeking

> Theres no false marketing here though!!!!!
> 
> This isnt a scam - a scam is when they outright lie to you - they are not lying to you here - they are stating their product thickens existing hair - *why on earth you take this to be some kind of miraculous hair loss treatment is utterly beyond me.*
> 
> You can borrow my hair thickening gel/shampoo set for free, PM me your address ill send it out first class.


 I do not. Never said I did :Confused: .
Anyways I haven't read anything on that site because I knew before even looking that it is not something that will regrow or atleast stop hairloss.

----------


## doke

> You cant say anything these days. Not even a joke about Romanian pimps. 
> 
> The "Brit" care workers who are having their incomes slashed by £4,000 probably wont wanna work either - dont ****ing blame them - its always the working class that take the toll of bankster/political mass fraud.


 hi uk i agree with you that our workers need protection and that at this time our rights are shot,with the unions power and rights not restored from the 80s
But its not the overseas workers to blame its the employers who want cheap labour.
And yes we can joke but remember this is a large forum and what we think is funny is not sometimes understood im from uk so i do. :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

Anyway this is a hair loss forum and lets get back to helping each other i have a link about revitalash hair which i am using i added some latanoprost to it as well,and the link about Lattise and revitalash http://www.pacificplasticsurgery.com...and-revitalash

----------


## Jcm800

You're using it doke? How much is that costing?

----------


## doke

hi jc its not too expensive and cheaper that trx2 i got hair by revitalash which has some prostogladins in already which i got for £45 bottle :EEK!: and advice shop around as its expensive full retail price.
And i got some latanoprost from united pharmacies uk which was about £12 for 3ml and pored that into the revitalash and the give it a good shake.
If you wanted to spend more you could buy more latanoprost or careprost which they sell and add more. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

> hi jc its not too expensive and cheaper that trx2 i got hair by revitalash which has some prostogladins in already which i got for £45 bottleand advice shop around as its expensive full retail price.
> And i got some latanoprost from united pharmacies uk which was about £12 for 3ml and pored that into the revitalash and the give it a good shake.
> If you wanted to spend more you could buy more latanoprost or careprost which they sell and add more.


 Ok doke-you're turning out to be an intrepid lab rat  :Wink: 

Thanks for that, I'll look around but think I'll await some results your end first.

Keep us updated mate  :Smile:

----------


## doke

hi jc yes you name it and ive tried it topicals and oral drugs and vits,i know it is early days but washed my hair this morning with alpecin advanced and then applied second application of revitalash and my hair was already looking better than for a long time,quite strange is that.

----------


## Jcm800

> hi jc yes you name it and ive tried it topicals and oral drugs and vits,i know it is early days but washed my hair this morning with alpecin advanced and then applied second application of revitalash and my hair was already looking better than for a long time,quite strange is that.


 Sounds promising, keep it up and fill us in please dude  :Smile:

----------


## doke

Im like a stumptail monkey lab rat hahaha the amount of stuff i used what products have you guys tried?
I forgot to add i am back on proscar 2mg a day as well.

----------


## Jcm800

Only stuff I've tried so far is damn TRX2 lol and Minox.

----------


## doke

I remember when kevis came out in the uk in the late 80s i thought this is the one,now its sold in the us and expensive.
I used regaine 2% when that first came out in uk in the 80s then after a few years they upped the dose to 5% for men.

----------


## rassoul

> I do not. Never said I did.
> Anyways I haven't read anything on that site because I knew before even looking that it is not something that will regrow or atleast stop hairloss.


 Well it did not regrow my hair but it  obviously stopped my hair loss in few weeks!!

And stand up for your country Romanian man, everybody should stand for values :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## UK_

> hi uk i agree with you that our workers need protection and that at this time our rights are shot,with the unions power and rights not restored from the 80s
> But its not the overseas workers to blame its the employers who want cheap labour.
> And yes we can joke but remember this is a large forum and what we think is funny is not sometimes understood im from uk so i do.


 Totally hear you - _mass_ immigration has been a total failure IMO.

----------


## childsoul

I am using the product uk hair solutions for 14 months.
 they do not ship to Mexico for free, they charge a delivery of £56 as they say the packages with normal post get lost and they only have 1 way of transport guarantee and it cost £56. :Confused: 
 so i get it sent from a familly member in Miami and it usually cost around $130 for 3 months, my hair is growing back on the sides and slightly less on top of my head, and i also have the left side slightly shorter than the right one,
 i contacted uk hair solutions and they keep telling me that i use less product on the the right side than the left and that is why it is less stimulated and growing slower, but it tried to put the exact amount and massage it in the same way and no change, the growth started 9 months later, i use the product 3 times a week now that the growing started but at the begining i just used it once a week and left it on 10 hours each time.  :Cool:

----------


## doke

hi child is it greasy and what if you applied it every day until you get regrowth if any and then reduce it to a few times a week?

----------


## childsoul

Yes it is greasy, it looks like a gel that you heat up in a spoon before applying it.
I only use at night and wash next morning. :Smile: 

Well i used it once a week for more than 8 months and i still got a regrowth,
What's the point of using it everyday?
I know on some forums they keep saying use it everyday...but it cost more and the notice says just once a week is enough  :Embarrassment:

----------


## doke

hi child i just posted about hair solutions on the trx thread and had some questions answered from the company.
They quote that the product only works in a minority of men and woman and that advanced hair loss it would not work,they also say the same as you that using once or twice a week it would last longer than three months.
Now do they not say more on there web site about regrowth?as its not what they are saying to my questions and that it only thickens up existing hair? so it seems like the web site is a scam. :Confused:  :EEK!:

----------


## childsoul

they told you it only thickens?? the website says it does both thickenning and regrowth, no?

Really, they said it only works on a minority? I guess  i am one of the lucky ones then! :Big Grin: 

about the advanced state of the hair loss, it says it on the first page, they show 2 pictures, one of a receiding hairline where they comment saying that it is still time for you to try their product and another picture of a guy with an advanced boldness and they comment that it is too late for regrowth.
For sure this is not the way they should sell their product to you, but in the  same time, they are just realistic, that s why it cant be a scam...a scam is to promise the moon when it wont happen, and the regrowth happened for many users including me so...

 I personally find it hard using it everyday even if UK Hair Solutions said that it wont hurt to use it everyday but it was kind of useless to do so, and they explained that saying that the product keep acting 3 to 4 days in the scalp and there was no point to apply again next day....
but after i got a regrowth by using it once a week and got so happy and suprised that it regrew my hair so quickly (as when i used rogaine for 2 years it only thicked my hair a bit and no regrowth at all)

I visited some forums discussing the product, many users kept saying that it works better if you use it more than once a week so i decided to invest a bit more and apply it 3 times a week. :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

hi child thankyou for your responce i cannot see that a product only used once or twice a week  regrowing hair if it did it would be a miracle.
And as to there email to me i am surprised what they have said as you know there site says the opposite.
Has anyone tried there live chat as it does not work? and also that magazine they show if you click on it that does not work. :Confused:

----------


## doke

Some more info they say there were 2000 or more on there hair loss trials i cannot find out anything about these said trials,and also has anyone heard of trichologist Linda Beker? or Dr Daniel Rocket very strange if you do a search it brings you to you guessed it uk hair solutions. :Confused:

----------


## baroudeur

> some more info they say there were 2000 or more on there hair loss trials i cannot find out anything about these said trials,and also has anyone heard of trichologist linda beker? Or dr daniel rocket very strange if you do a search it brings you to you guessed it uk hair solutions.


 just use argan oils

----------


## rassoul

and as i said it does not smell of argan oil, it is a white gelly and not an orangy colour argan oil, i have argan oil in my kitchen my mum use it in food and they all put it on their hair in Morocco, but that s not the main ingredient of "uk hair solutions"

 :Embarrassment: The chat window works from my pc in the morning, i already spoke to somebody and asked if there is any shop in my city where i can buy the product and they said that you can find it in some places but they have no official authorised resellers, and the bext wouldbe to buy it from the website, and i bought it last week for £55 the 3 months on a flash sale on their website.
I am sure it won't work on the majority of people, it has to be a minority and i also think it is a good thing that they admit that DOKE !! 
I used minox and propecia for years, it promise the moon but it only made me lose less hair and no regrowth at all, so it also work on a minority of users..
that is why i do not agree that it is a scam, it is not a miracle product that we are all waiting for, but it is a good and safe alternative to harsh chemicals hairloss products on the market, my sister and her friends swear by it and it slowed down my hair loss effectively....now i am just hoping it grows my hair after the end of this treatment or year at least... :Confused:

----------


## doke

hi i just looked at there site and they state it regrows hair? but not according to my email? and also it is £85 for the three month not £55 as you have said. :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## UK_

This is a load of bullshit - reminds me of a topical version of Viviscal - which is so far beyond the realms of 'bullshit' regulatory action had to be taken on their claims.

None of these products actually claim to grow new hair, but for some reason, seeing a picture of a bald before and a "thicker" after picture with a few lighting/angle adjustments suddenly throws the observer into a frenzy of exitement and hope - that's when you're nailed :Stick Out Tongue: .

I also think consumers should file lawsuits against SkinMedica for the psychological trauma and stress they have caused anticipants of Histogens complex.

----------


## rassoul

> hi i just looked at there site and they state it regrows hair? but not according to my email? and also it is £85 for the three month not £55 as you have said.


 Hey DOKE do you understand what s a FLASH SALE??? it is a sale that last few hours in a super market..you know like a flash light thing...so this one lasted 1 or 2 days.. and the price was £55 mister inspector gadg :Stick Out Tongue: et hahahah

and i dont beleive you when you say that you received an email from them saying that their product does not grows hairs!!! who would do that???

The site says it grows hair and i had  chat with the company and they sais it grows hair and it did grow hair to many users, it is not a new product, they have been around for years and i have hope it will grow my hair in few months...

You just dont beleive in the success of the product and you prefer to just hitch it here...i mean we obvously can't beleive that uk hair solutions would work on everybody...
I have a begining of alopecia but very slight thinning i can still do something about it but if you are half bald, you should just let it go, nothing works anyway, just get a good sleek chave or wear a stylish hat  :Big Grin:

----------


## rassoul

Oh yeah, and the problem is that this company is so small, that s one of the reason why many people can t beleive, well i tell you that i have taken viviscal tablets, shampoo and topical solution for a year and i have not seen 1 hair growing, it was just full of bulshittt, and you know how much money they make ??? :Big Grin: 

All because of advertising!!!

----------


## doke

Hi Rassoul i will now post the entire email from uk hair solutions customer services as follows make of it what you will?
Dear --- thankyou for your interest in our formula ''Thicker Hair''
''THICKER Hair'' by uk hair solutions generally only regrows hair in a (minority) of men and woman.
In most cases ,the best case scenario for hair growth with these treatments is a thin coverage of thin hair.
The real benefits of ''Thicker Hair'' is keeping what hair you have or slowing your thinning.
Its success depends on how advanced your hair loss has become,  you must apply it to your scalp once a week to get and maintain any benefits.
Research shows that using the formula everyday is ineffective,you can of course apply it twice or three times a week if you have a hair loss of more than 250 hairs a week to slow down the thinning but after it stops and working more of a thickining procsse,once a week would be enough for at least 6 months to 12 months without interuption if you suffer from a severe male androgenic alopecia.
             kind regards online customer services
                    ukhs

Note this is from uk hair solutions as sent to me asking if you can use everyday.

----------


## doke

By the way rassoul i have been to there site nearly everyday and have still not seen it for sale at &#163;55 only &#163;85 so i do not know if you are using a none uk site? and also as in my email from them they are saying it does not help many i am very sceptical and what about the research they mention where is it?

----------


## baroudeur

i am definately turned off by their product even if it was offered for free
just saw their shills on hairsite and this made me realize that i is not worth it,being hopeless you always want to try something new
dont waste your time doke

----------


## baroudeur

> Hey DOKE do you understand what s a FLASH SALE??? it is a sale that last few hours in a super market..you know like a flash light thing...so this one lasted 1 or 2 days.. and the price was £55 mister inspector gadget hahahah
> 
> and i dont beleive you when you say that you received an email from them saying that their product does not grows hairs!!! who would do that???
> 
> The site says it grows hair and i had  chat with the company and they sais it grows hair and it did grow hair to many users, it is not a new product, they have been around for years and i have hope it will grow my hair in few months...
> 
> You just dont beleive in the success of the product and you prefer to just hitch it here...i mean we obvously can't beleive that uk hair solutions would work on everybody...
> I have a begining of alopecia but very slight thinning i can still do something about it but if you are half bald, you should just let it go, nothing works anyway, just get a good sleek chave or wear a stylish hat


  you are such a lucky guy rassoul,the product is working for you and you happened to be there for their flash sale,

----------


## doke

I think he is a shill from the company :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## rassoul

[QUOTE=doke;34382]I think he is a shill from the company :Big Grin:  :EEK!: [/QUOTEHey 

Hey baroudeur! the product stoped hair loss but still not working on the regrowth, nothing that i tried helped on that at the moment... still waiting to see..crossing fingers!
just read the hairsite tread by the TONY and it gives a bad publicity, i got encourage by a spanish one where people sounded more genuine users than miracle discovery agents  :Big Grin: 

All right Doke i am a shill from the company, and i seriously have no time to waste discussing that, i rather being reading other treads on the website...

And by the way, their email that you posted says it regrows a minority which is simply the case of all medications available on the market nowadays...what do you want them to say?? "Buy my product now your hair will grow  in 1 weeks?"

The email says you will need more time like 12 months to see a change and that again is true and it is what the website says....so i dont know why you think that their website is a scam...

it is essential oils... it is a herbal thing not explosives, it is not gonna pop a thick afro out your scalp in a week, nothing would boy..

I am off kids... good luck  :Big Grin:

----------


## rassoul

:Big Grin: if it does not regrow and i lose all my hair in 20 years...i will do transplant or whatever is available, it will be more advanced and less expensive .. :Big Grin:

----------


## UK_

So rassoul... let me get this straight, you are proclaiming that this natural food supplement has halted the progression of a genetic disorder?

LOL... you're funny.

You're better off using saw dust to fight ageing.

...I really dont get it when people say humanity has progressed in intelligence since the 1500's.

----------


## childsoul

UK this is not a food supplement, it is an oil which active ingredients are herbal, marine extracts and essential oils, that you apply on your scalp.

And i dont think my loss is genetic, and my hair grew back a bit after using that product, i am not even 30 years old, it can't be aging...still have to keep my hair for at least another 10 years. :Stick Out Tongue: 

The company says that it helps keeping your hair as long as possible if you have a genetic loss it is just a but what finestride does, but without the side effects i guess.

----------


## doke

Now Rassoul i do not mind what company it is they do say it regrows hair on there web site,and the only products proved by to regrow hair in a lot of people is propecia and minoxidil,as in the case on minox look at the trials and they had over 2000 men where many regrew there hair counts.
If this or any company shows us the trials that they say they did then show them not just say it,and also who are these people i named on the earlier post? can you come up with the proof in the trials? :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

If the product is legit then they would let us here at the bald truth try it for nothing or a small charge,but the original price i see was £210 so there must have been many duped into paying that?
Now the price is £85 which for three months is not too bad but you can buy the drugs for less and a natural product that has had no proof it works as in the case of trx2 and another A&G serum which i was duped into buying.
We all here are fed up with the scams and with no proof it is hopeless i rest my case,lets see something that at least dose something i have had success with minoxidil and propecia in the past but i feel that minox on its own needs that extra ingredient to help it. :EEK!:

----------


## doke

Well guys as in other forums i have contacted uk hair solutions and laid down the gaun'let.
I have asked them as a bald truth poster to let me trial the product for a small charge and stated that they do say that you will get new regrowth in 3 months on there site.
I will be surprised if they answer back though,what do you guys think? some of you do the same and lets see if they are legit? :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rassoul

:Big Grin:  You want them to give you and all the tchatters on bold truth to give you a free course to try for free because you think that their testing is wrong? 
and how giving away products to test will proof that they are ligit or not?
i dont get what you are saying  :Confused: 

Call propecia or minox who clain to have a 100% effectivness  and tell them to give you a free product to test for 3 months and let s see if anybody will answer you?? 

come on man who does that???

I dont think the company has anything to proove, they have been around for too long to worry about you boss

and you say you had success with propecia and minoxidil so just keep using it!

I switched to natural remedies because propecia did not work for me at the long run, and i had side effects and did not wanna using for life.

But if you are happy dont worry about anything else on the market  :Embarrassment:

----------


## doke

hi rassoul you have not got the point minox and propecia you can see the trial proof,where are the ukhs we only have there word they took place? and this is not a proven treatment unless as said we see the trial results?so is £85 or the original price of £210 a lot to pay for something thats not got even a bit of trial proof i would say yes so they could let us try it for a discount price.
By the way they have not answered my email request to try there product for bald truth forum so i say scam they have no trial reports.

----------


## UK_

> UK this is not a food supplement, it is an oil which active ingredients are herbal, marine extracts and essential oils, that you apply on your scalp.
> 
> And i dont think my loss is genetic, and my hair grew back a bit after using that product, i am not even 30 years old, it can't be aging...still have to keep my hair for at least another 10 years.
> 
> The company says that it helps keeping your hair as long as possible if you have a genetic loss it is just a but what finestride does, but without the side effects i guess.


 Question:  If this is not _classed_ as a food supplement, then what is it?  A medicine?  :Wink: 

It contains the same *toss* as Viviscal - which turned out to be a complete success - didnt it?  LOL :Big Grin: ...

Your hair grew back a bit?  Fantastic :Big Grin:  -  now perhaps we could use this product to treat patients undergoing chemotherapy... or perhaps regenerate the more important organs of our bodies other than hair follicles.

What's funny about these people who believe in these miracule cures is that they _REALLY believe_ a hair loss cure will arrive BEFORE a time where doctors are safely growing new hearts, livers and kidneys in the lab... keep dreaming pals :Wink: .

----------


## UK_

Does it actually state on the website ANYWHERE that this product GROWS NEW HAIR?  Does it use those words?

I really cant be ****ed to read it in all honesty - but if it does these ****ers should be shut down... if it doesn't... then you are an IDIOT to believe this will aid your hair loss, mail me your address ill send you some hair thickening products first class - save yr 85 quid.

----------


## girlyback

> Does it actually state on the website ANYWHERE that this product GROWS NEW HAIR?  Does it use those words?
> 
> I really cant be ****ed to read it in all honesty - but if it does these ****ers should be shut down... if it doesn't... then you are an IDIOT to believe this will aid your hair loss, mail me your address ill send you some hair thickening products first class - save yr 85 quid.


 I am french and i wantt to say: Go read of ze product on a french websit and many womam regrow haiir afterr their hairlos durin pregnancy.
and ze title of this thread says (ANYONE knows this *NEW* product??) :EEK!: 

UK Hair Solutions is not a new product it exist under this name since 2006 and before that it was named herbista, before it was  Canadien and now it is British, you find it in many organik shops in Pariis france.

Just looking for a place to buy it chepaer on gooogle and found this thread, so i come to giv some expleinations. bye bye  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Lol^^^ you're French and can't even spell Paris correctly?! :Wink:

----------


## doke

Hi uk yes it says regrow new hair in under 3 months if it did it would be a miracle. :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

> I am french and i wantt to say: Go read of ze product on a french websit and many womam regrow haiir afterr their hairlos durin pregnancy.
> and ze title of this thread says (ANYONE knows this *NEW* product??)
> 
> UK Hair Solutions is not a new product it exist under this name since 2006 and before that it was named herbista, before it was  Canadien and now it is British, you find it in many organik shops in Pariis france.
> 
> Just looking for a place to buy it chepaer on gooogle and found this thread, so i come to giv some expleinations. bye bye


 I have looked for info on the product HERBISTA and guess what can find out nothing?

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> You want them to give you and all the tchatters on bold truth to give you a free course to try for free because you think that their testing is wrong? 
> and how giving away products to test will proof that they are ligit or not?
> i dont get what you are saying 
> 
> Call propecia or minox who clain to have a 100% effectivness  and tell them to give you a free product to test for 3 months and let s see if anybody will answer you?? 
> 
> come on man who does that???
> 
> I dont think the company has anything to proove, they have been around for too long to worry about you boss
> ...


 I think u're one who can be an easy prey for scammers. Nothing's wrong with what doke did. In fact, all those crooks and scammers should be challenged like that. Minoxidil and Fin are PROVEN to work -even if not for all people- and they ARE approved by the FDA, not that I always take the FDA's word but...
If those lying sons of bitches were so confident about their shit to regrow or stop hair loss, why would they be afraid to accept the challenge ? Like I said before, if I had a product and I was confident about it I'd beg people to try it FOR FREE on any forum or anywhere. If you had a good product why would you be worried about anything ? Unless it's a snake oil...

Doke, obviously the bastards WON'T reply. I'd be really shocked if they accepted the challenge.

----------


## doke

Hi uk got the quote from the web site 100% NATURAL NON-TOXIC MORE THAN 3 MILLION SATISFIED USERS WORLDWIDE.

  REGROW NEW HAIR IN LESS THAN 3 MONTHS.

    PERMENENT RESULTS-NO SIDE EFFECTS.

----------


## doke

> I think u're one who can be an easy prey for scammers. Nothing's wrong with what doke did. In fact, all those crooks and scammers should be challenged like that. Minoxidil and Fin are PROVEN to work -even if not for all people- and they ARE approved by the FDA, not that I always take the FDA's word but...
> If those lying sons of bitches were so confident about their shit to regrow or stop hair loss, why would they be afraid to accept the challenge ? Like I said before, if I had a product and I was confident about it I'd beg people to try it FOR FREE on any forum or anywhere. If you had a good product why would you be worried about anything ? Unless it's a snake oil...
> 
> Doke, obviously the bastards WON'T reply. I'd be really shocked if they accepted the challenge.


 Hi i did get a reply this morning and they say that with the recession they cannot afford to do this and that if you want to buy its £85,yet rassoul got it for £55 in a flash sale whatever that means,so that is why we need to get these scammers stopped from conning vunerable people.
So as said £210 to £85 and £55 and even £10 so this product is only worth about £5 if that,what a scam. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## doke

There was another scam product i need to warn you guys of and thats GROWTHX i ordered this jar of cream and i was lucky to get my money back from my bank,there is a post on regrowth com from me about that product as others were scammed as well. :Big Grin:

----------


## girlyback

> Lol^^^ you're French and can't even spell Paris correctly?!


 
I dont care about my spelling idiot

and go translate that :-)  :Big Grin: 

Va te faire peter le cul enfoire!!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## girlyback

Diantalvic is approved by the FDA and  has been on the french market for 23 years and last years they realised that it caused 13% of heart attacks in the laast feww years and it has been takeen OFF the market...so keep taking propecia bunch of IDIOTS and keep your balls soft 

ukhairsolutions does not do what propecia does in hairloss or in balls shrinking luckyly for that.

----------


## Jcm800

> I dont care about my spelling idiot
> 
> and go translate that :-) 
> 
> Va te faire peter le cul enfoire!!


 Haha **** off, translate that  :Wink:

----------


## UK_

> Hi i did get a reply this morning and they say that with the recession they cannot afford to do this and that if you want to buy its &#163;85,yet rassoul got it for &#163;55 in a flash sale whatever that means,so that is why we need to get these scammers stopped from conning vunerable people.
> So as said &#163;210 to &#163;85 and &#163;55 and even &#163;10 so this product is only worth about &#163;5 if that,what a scam.


 Sorry... they have a product that _CLAIMS_ to *grow new hair*...

.._MILLIONS_ of satisfied customers across the world... and they're worried about a recession... LMFAO... 

...Who's betting their head office is in Nigeria? :Big Grin: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgHQDhoAc6s

----------


## UK_

> I am french and i wantt to say: Go read of ze product on a french websit and many womam regrow haiir afterr their hairlos durin pregnancy.
> and ze title of this thread says (ANYONE knows this *NEW* product??)
> 
> UK Hair Solutions is not a new product it exist under this name since 2006 and before that it was named herbista, before it was  Canadien and now it is British, you find it in many organik shops in Pariis france.
> 
> Just looking for a place to buy it chepaer on gooogle and found this thread, so i come to giv some expleinations. bye bye


 Why would I wanna read "ze" product on a French website?

I can already tell in plain English its a load of bullshit :Big Grin: 

Yeah... I've actually seen them selling the product in Lodnon, Birningum, Manfester and Leads.

----------


## doke

> Haha **** off, translate that


  la crunch   hahahahaha   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## girlyback

> Haha **** off, translate that


 
**** your bold mum in the asssss   ,,,translate that!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## childsoul

> **** your bold mum in the asssss ...  translate that!!


 
HA HA HA HA HA THIS IS SO MATURE GUYS HA HA HA HA

FRIST WE START WITH DOKE AND HIS IMMAGINARY DISCUSSIONS WITH UK HAIR SOLUTIONS AND HE POST A FAKE EMAILS OF THEM AND THEN HE ASK EVERYBODY ON THE FORUM TO ASK FOR A FREE PRODUCT HAHAHAHA
AND NOW IT START TALKING **** AND ASSES AND MUMS AND STUFF

IF THESE GUYS ARE HAPPY WITH UK HAIR SOLUTIONS IT IS GREAT AND IF YOU GUYS ARE HAPPY WITH PROPECIA IT IS GREAT...AT THE END OF THE DAY WE ALL HERE ON THIS FORUM LOOKING FOR SOMETHING THAT WORKS AND LAST AND SHARE OUR EXPERIENCES BUT IT SEEMS THAT ALL ABOUT ADVERTISING AND SWEARING ...

I AM OUT OF HERE   :Cool:

----------


## Jcm800

> **** your bold mum in the asssss   ,,,translate that!!


 How lady like, monsieur  :Wink:

----------


## girlyback

> How lady like, monsieur


  :Big Grin:  i answer to class with class madame  :Wink:

----------


## girlyback

> i answer to class with class madame


 Next time pay attention to your words bold wainker!!!    :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

> Next time pay attention to your words bold wainker!!!


 It's 'Wanker' you stupid he/she now **** off  :Wink:

----------


## doke

> HA HA HA HA HA THIS IS SO MATURE GUYS HA HA HA HA
> 
> FRIST WE START WITH DOKE AND HIS IMMAGINARY DISCUSSIONS WITH UK HAIR SOLUTIONS AND HE POST A FAKE EMAILS OF THEM AND THEN HE ASK EVERYBODY ON THE FORUM TO ASK FOR A FREE PRODUCT HAHAHAHA
> AND NOW IT START TALKING **** AND ASSES AND MUMS AND STUFF
> 
> IF THESE GUYS ARE HAPPY WITH UK HAIR SOLUTIONS IT IS GREAT AND IF YOU GUYS ARE HAPPY WITH PROPECIA IT IS GREAT...AT THE END OF THE DAY WE ALL HERE ON THIS FORUM LOOKING FOR SOMETHING THAT WORKS AND LAST AND SHARE OUR EXPERIENCES BUT IT SEEMS THAT ALL ABOUT ADVERTISING AND SWEARING ...
> 
> I AM OUT OF HERE


 well child in nature as to fake emails they are as come from ukhs beleave it or not ,as its to stop people being scammed as i have many times and unless some of these companies come up with some proof they talk of trials lets see the proof please? otherwise shut the ---- up :EEK!:

----------


## UK_

> **** your bold mum in the asssss   ,,,translate that!!


 Do us all a favour - **** off, nobody likes you.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> Hi i did get a reply this morning and they say that with the recession they cannot afford to do this and that if you want to buy its £85,yet rassoul got it for £55 in a flash sale whatever that means,so that is why we need to get these scammers stopped from conning vunerable people.
> So as said £210 to £85 and £55 and even £10 so this product is only worth about £5 if that,what a scam.


 
Ha ha ha !! I'm too depressed to laugh but I find this (their reply) very funny. Wow !! I just don't know what to say. It would've been better for these idiots to ignore your email than send you such a stupid reply. I think these scamming low life sons of bitches are amateurs. Dumb amateurs. If they want to scam people at least they should be "professional" at it. They sound really really stupid. Because of the recession they can't do this... Man ! What kind of an excuse is that ?? I bet this is like a one-man operation or maybe two, max, out of a basement or something. Recession, eh ? Right. As if a maker of a real hair loss treatment -if there were one- would ever know what recession is. And what's up with the falling prices ? These mother ****ers have "SCAM" written all over them, lol. I bet you if I offered them $ 5 they'll sell it. It's probably some shit they mix in their tub. Scum of the earth.

----------


## raunchy

> i answer to class with class madame


 Well girlyback....actually she is a man with a girly backside  so he must be a gay man, that's why he talks that way...not very ladylike babe!!  :Big Grin: 

I read all your posts guys and many more on other forums on the net, i also got the product checked by a coleague who is also a naturetherapeut who find the ingredients interesting but because of all the scams we find on the net i hesitated until now...a friend of mine who has been using it for 2 years now has his hair growing back finally...growing slowly but surely!! 

they migth have a chat that does not work on their website, or might talk about recession in a stupid way, or even be a 1 man or a half man operation, but i still dont beleive it is complete bullshitt.
Companies once they make money they dont even care about giving discounts to people who wanna try the product for the first time and they dont care about answering emails in a proper way, (i am still waiting for fuking SKY to refund me the overpayment they took from my account in 2008, does not mean no body take a SKY broadband anymore...IS IT?) 

I know you will say you tried so many snake oils and it was a waste of money, but then how many people tried proper stuff like propecia and got nasty stains on their skins and killer headackes for years after stopping the treatment...EVERy BODY IS STILLL GIVING IT A SHOT and the Propecia company does not work on making people feel safer, are they?
SO why a little company that sells a little essential oils bottles for £90 should care about us...

They have something like 80% success stories among women. so i think if it works for women it should work a bit for men.
It worked on the guy i know after 2 years, i know that's a long wait and a lot of money, but it is a place to start and i am giving it a shot, just bought a 6 months treatment for £170 and received it to my work place 3 days later, and hopefully it will be the last thing i try to save my hair  :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

Hi Raunchy how are you getting on with the solution i see you have to melt it on a spoon, is it greasy and another thing you do say someone used for two years well that is a longer time then they state on there site to see some results? :EEK!:

----------


## raunchy

> Hi Raunchy how are you getting on with the solution i see you have to melt it on a spoon, is it greasy and another thing you do say someone used for two years well that is a longer time then they state on there site to see some results?


 

Yes on their website they state growing hair after 3 months, many women have their hairloss stoping after few weeks and hair growing abundantly in 3 to 6 months, so it does work on some easy cases...and not on a long date alopecia...that's just advertising by pushing the barrier i guess.
My friend has used many other stuf from the age of 17, he is now 32 of age!
and it is the first time that new hairs started growing and his hair is becoming proper thick, in the last 3 months..it looks like he had some hairtransplant at the back of his head! :EEK!: 
He said he felt the texture of his hair changing after more than 6 months and then it just go back to normal, until he started growing hair.
2 years is a long time but i thaught it is worth the try.
You can melt it in a spoon, my friend after few months had enough and started rubbing in the palm of his handsto heat it and melt it with friction.
I tried rubbing it, but it is easier to apply when it is completly turning to oil when on a candle heat, and yes it is greasy, i put a scarf on before i go to sleep so i dont stain the pillows, it does not have any colour thogh, it is a clear oil. i used it 2 times this week, 2 overnights and wash it off in the morning with a neutral ph shampoo, as many people advised me to buy. i am using a lavander essential oils ph neutral shampoo for everyday use.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## doke

Are you using minox as well r. :EEK!:

----------


## raunchy

I have taken Proprecia 1mg for more than 3 years a few years ago, it made no difference to me, my hair was not better or worse, also when I stopped taking it cold turkey, and just used 5% minox the condition remained the same, so I am sure Proprecia is not for me. I have also tried Spiro Cream 2% from Dr lee for more than a year till a few weeks ago, again it made no difference, it has not even stop or slow down the hairloss.
I tried Herbal H for 9 months and complet bulshit...

then I considered to upgrade the minox to 10% or 15% with 5% AA, because I did not think 5% works for me any longer after so many years , and AA is DHT inhibitor . My doctor has also given me the 0.15% fin lotion to try, and the health insurance pays for it, but not Proprecia. Still nothing heppened.. I do not know if UK Hair Solutions will even help, because I have taken Proprecia for years before, without any effect but just side effects.
Now I am just thinking if I should just jump to something new, because of these women friends i know that swear by it to stop their hairloss after pregnancies, emotional breakdowns, or  familly history of permanent hairloss and very fine hair...And all these forum's people with alopecia who grew their hair after 6 months or a year and specially with my friend who has the exact same history in hairloss than me and saw effects on stoping hairloss in few months and hair growing in 2 years, so i am going on his exact regime...mild rosmary shampoo and uk hair solutions mask 2 evenings a week, many people keep saying i have to use it at least 3 times a week the first 3 months but I do not want to overkill, which will leave me no where to upgrade again in the future. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

DO you think i should take minox again? is that what you would do combine the 2? or is it just because it is hard to stop minox once you started?  :Smile:

----------


## doke

RA its hard to say what to use as we are all different have you got pattern loss and how long have you been on the uk hs for.
It would be good to use for at least six months to see if it does anything on its own. :EEK!:

----------


## raunchy

> Are you using minox as well r.


 Well that's my plan, specially that it better to go in a holistique way of remedy, i dont think it logical to mix a harsh chimical with essential oils and expect it to work...
So i stay on the uk hai solutions for at least a year and give it the time to sink in...
We will see.  :Big Grin:

----------


## childsoul

> Are you using minox as well r.


 Your friend had to wait 2 years??? :EEK!: 
I have used the product once a week and saw baby hairs growing at the end of the 8th month they got thicker after the 10th month!
I would have been discouraged to wait that long...i gues it depends of how bad is your hair loss condition. :Confused:

----------


## Salime

I have been using this solution topically for the last 7 months, it slows down the hair loss and my hair is thicker after about 4 months of twice a week application on my scalp, i still can't see any hair growth, i keep my hair about 2cm long so if there is any new hairs i will notice as my hair is very thin.
i can notice my hair getting thicker and it gives a fuller look which is great, but how long do i need to wait for growth, I am an african american so frizzy hair, is there any african americans who tried it?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## raunchy

Hi Salime, me anf my friend are caucasians, but hair is hair, curly or straight it grows the same way, i dont think there is any difference!!

My friend had hair growing 2 years after starting the treatment...it is herbal so dont expect a quick fix.

----------


## raunchy

Hair is Hair!! african asian or alien, it all grow the same way dude! :Big Grin: 
Dont expect a quick fix it is herbal!!

----------


## Dutch_Dude

One of the photos (if not more) is a fake. The English guy that gave a testimonial says he has thicker hair, but the photo that is used is from someone who had a bad transplant and needed to repair it...it's a photo I've seen very often on the site...I think. Has anyone noticed that?

----------


## childsoul

:Smile:  come on man, does not matter what origine you are  salime, i am half W half B, my thin hairs on the sides grew back about 9 months later, in the reviews i read on the forums, do not expect a regrowth in 3 months as they said on the website, 3 months of thicker hair wont work on an alopecia, no even on hair loss , you need at least 6 months to a year.
Drugs, chemicals, supplements, transplant, see mind and body separate. beleive nature can be improved, analytic and specialisd, yet it can remove symptomes, manipulate de genes, or create artificial organs and functions that what make it violent and invasive when herbal product kind of restablish balance withib the body, it kind of stimulate body's healing abilities, diet, massages, body work and other simple treatments are also very important if you are planning to start a holistic treatment to keep your hair the longest possible, it is a gradual recovery as balance is restored, the good thing about it is that you dont have to apply it every day like other drugs and it is risk free. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stravucce

the english man does not have any photo, i dont think the photoes belong to the testimonial people, i think they are just random phtotos.

Salime my wife is African from Mauritius and she has been using this product for years once to twice a month and is a good product for natural growth of the hair.
I used herbal H before but i had some itchings after a while, and now I use UK Hair solutions every day on my receiding hairline for 8 months and I believe it's more effective this way. I eat healthy, take vitamins, drink lots of water.

I think my method is an excellent solution, because round my front hair line i can feel the fuzziness of new hair 
..: A couple of quick tips: apply it more often and use very mild shampoos.

----------


## doke

The product seems a scam as the real price they say was £210 now its £85 for a natural product come on guys?and i notice there web site they have different magazines 8 of them including mens health uk jan 2010 and guess what not one mention in a search?you guys here before anyone comes here and says anything find me one article in a magazine that says this product regrows any hair? :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## stravucce

Idont know any magazine that talks about them, they are not that big.
They dont advertise in magazines, no even advertisings on the net.

----------


## doke

go to the uk solutions web site and look for media about the product and thet quote all these magazines that have approved there product another lie and scam? :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## childsoul

> go to the uk solutions web site and look for media about the product and thet quote all these magazines that have approved there product another lie and scam?


 Many companies do these advertising on the magazines, they ask them to promote their product by saying that celebrities use it and stuff, look at Rogain, they keep talking about it in every episode on the serie (Lie to me) in the groupe lightman. but it does not show any spectacular results on hair loss, does it?
some people lie about their magazine adverts and uk hair solutions don't have  big companies supporting their work and studies..

BUT WHO CARES AS LONG AS IT GIVES RESULTS without side effects!!!

----------


## doke

:EEK!: yes regaine and rogaine have over 2000 clinical trial proof of some hair regrowth and none for many natural treatments,guys do not buy into this shit.

----------


## Salime

.............................

----------


## Salime

> .............................


 Thank you guys for the support!

I started with Rogaine when my alopecia started and guess what?
an immediate scalp irritation or dizziness but my hair loss stoped for a while ao i said to myself it is okay, but when it affects the blood pressure, my doctor suggested not using it anymore. 
Actually the fact is this particular medicine does not suit everyone and so before trying it out, consult with an expert. 
Now wise doctors will definitely suggest you to go for natural hair growth instead of using all these artificial things.
Saw palmeto is doing good as a herbal alternative why would risk it man!?

----------


## stravucce

I dont see any magazines or pictures!!  :EEK!: 

Saw aplmeto is exactlt the same thing than propecia, full of side effects
Usint it for too long may increase the risk of bleeding or affect sex hormones
it is herbal maybe but still harsh

----------


## doke

go to site map at bottom of page and click media?

----------


## childsoul

> go to site map at bottom of page and click media?


 :...............................:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d

----------


## childsoul

:Big Grin: 


> go to site map at bottom of page and click media?


 
AGAIN DOKE, IF UK hair solutions WORKS ON HAIRLOSS, WHO CARES ABOUT THEIR MEDIA !!!

YOU CALL IT SHIIT .. I CALL IT A GOOD ALTERNATIVE TO MINOX AND ROGAINE!! not exactly what everyone is waiting for but doing great on slowing the bolding process!!

What's your treatment DOKE? Tell us what you are using at the moment and how is it working for you?   :Confused: 
Who knows... you might convince us to try something else!! Give us something that stops your hairloss and thiken your hair with no side effects ?

And you talking about price because it is herbal? seriously man, if tomorow a product made of water and mash potatoes grows my hair safely and avoid me painfull transplant or poisenous treatments, i will buy it for thousands of pounds, just give me the name!!:cool

----------


## stravucce

> :...............................:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


 Childsoul! what (doke) means is that if the company is lying on their media, that means they must be lying about the efficency of their product. which is true (doke) has a point there.

I personally never buy products just because they are advertised on magazines or on TV, i mean look at rogaine it is advertised everywhere but still the results are mediocr, and the sides effects are immense, i just tried uk hair solutions when friends recommanded it to me, not because of some adverts!

Uk hair solutions says 3 months it regrows your hair, but it does not specify for androgenic causes, if you email them they will tell you that 3 months wouldn't be enough for alopecia, i kind of like their franchise on their product, they even put it on their first page the picture of the bold guy and they tell you dont try our product, it will not help you, they are not trying to push people buying it, and i like that!! :Wink:

----------


## Flowers

Soo we're nearing the end of Q3 2011...

----------


## doke

to be fair child if it works for you and the others here then thats great and good luck to you,what i do not like though is the over priced con even £85 is a lot for a herbal and who says that just olive oil might work for anyone if they are lucky.
We have heard all these scams before and beleave me i at 53 have over 25 years of this shit and tried many so called snake oils. :EEK!: 
They do contradict as they say 3 months for hair regrowth and as you have said they do not mention much about male pattern loss,a while ago another so called herbal regrowth product was touted as the real deal and that was stemcelex which even had the pics but there again it was found on another regrowth site to be a rip off. :EEK!:

----------


## doke

In reply to what i use i have stopped minox as it is a hassle to use and i am on an oral product propecia and a natural vit L Oreal product inneov or as it was called hair mass and my loss is slowing down and as we know regrowing new hair is the most difficult,when we have any product that can regenerate real new growth then we have won. :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## childsoul

Ok we seem to have the same results on different treatments!! propecia or uk hair solutions, it comes to same price £27 a month is not that bad when yu get what you want, the only difference is that uk hair solutions is herbal and it works for me as i am avoiding chemicals.
What s that l'oreal thing you are using?  :Confused:

----------


## doke

The hair mass is oral two a day tablets that contain taurine and other vits it is called inneov, now have you bald scalp and if so has your topical regrown any hair on the spots? if it has it would be what people are looking for and have you any pics before and after?  :Wink:

----------


## childsoul

Propecia did some regrowth for you, i just started taking some pictures now!!
taurine grows hair? :Confused:

----------


## childsoul

I noticed a regrowth 9 months after i started applying uk hair solutions, it started on the top of the head, then on the sides, but the left side is growing less than the right one, i had patches in the sides and they completly disapeared on the right but still visible on the left side. 
i went around forums and i nobody who use uk hair solutions has the same problem, it is either growing or not, but i have this mismatch situation and it is pissing me offfff
So i am using more gel on the left side for a while, as uk hair solutions said it can only be the amount applied, i have been doing that for 2 months, once a week on the right side and the top and twice a week on the left...still NOTHING! :Confused:

----------


## stravucce

That  is strange? Are you sure it is an androgenic hair loss you have Childsoul?
My cousin afer a car accident fell on his head and they just had to shave his right side scalp the time his scar closed and healed...anyway he was about 6 at the time, and yeaars later his hair is always shorter on the right side, we can't see any scar at all, his scalp os totally normal but his hair does not grow like the rest of his head, he has to keep all his hair short because of that.
So your shorter hair might have something to do with a physical choc you got from football or something!!

I have only been using the uk hair solutions on my receiding hairline and it started growing 8 months later, but it seems that the hair is getting thicker all over, i think you should just keep applying more on the empty side, as 9 months is too soon to say if it will make it even on all your hair, it is already a great thing that it is growing so soon, some people had to wait a year or 2 before seeing any results, and some did not see a thing, my cousin does not have a Alopecia, but just tried on his right side and no results, he is on his 5th month and his hair still does not grow more than usual... :Smile:

----------


## roidulot

Good morning guys.

I have myself used uk hair solutions mask for 2 years and stopped last March.
I read your situation SHILDSOUL and i have the same thing.
Actually, it started to grow a lot more on the sides after about 9 months of treatment at once a week application and leav it on all day, i prefered to use it in the day because i dont like washing my hair in the morning but only at night, si i apply it before going to work and wash it the evening, i have a shdding for about 3 months before it started stopping my hair loss.
after a year i stoped applying the oil to the sides and only the top of my head and it made it even.
2 years have been enough to pass from a norwood 5 to a 3 but now all over i can notice a dispatched thinning of the hair, and not just the vertex or the golfs.
So i am thinking to start again in October for another 3 or 6 months treatment.

----------


## jackson55

Hello,

i have been using the uk hair solutions formula for 18 months and last month 
i ordred another course and they changed the packaging and the way to use it, before you had to heat up the product and now it is already liquide and ready to use, and you only get 1 big bottle unstead of 3 little pots..
Does any body tried the first formula and then used that new one and saw any change in the way it works, i am a bit worried as i just starte getting regrows after 15 months of twice a week application, i am worried they changed something to it and you know what happens the most of the time the formulas changes and you end up with a bad result!!

I need some feedbacks please??

Thank you

----------


## jackson55

just a quick updATE, I ALREADY  contacted them about the matter ad they said the formula is still the same, but then it does not smell the same, before it had this sea kind if smell that proves that it contained the seaweed "Focus"
which i beleiv makes the formula efficent and not just the essential oils wih it..i tried essential oils before and i did not see a change, and now there is no more a sea smell, it smells more of herbs and safron.

Anyway i would really appreciate some users feedback.

Thank you :Embarrassment:

----------


## stravucce

Hi Jackson55 I just received the new oil, it smells exactly the same to me, so I don't think you should worry about that.
It is a lot easier to use the oil than the gel, specially that you don't have to leave it on for too long.
What r you using as a complement of the uk hair solutions?

----------


## lorrydriver

I am on my 4th month of 1 application a day and  i am losing less  hair  but no regrowth or hair thickening...i am crossing fingers, i am going to 2 applications per week after christmass

----------


## jackson55

stravucce i am not using any other thing, just the uk hair solutions oil for exactly 20 months now. i have a hair loss shampoo but it is just something light from the brand Weroy. i have been using it for 2 years.
I have been using the new formula (the oily one) for more than 2 months now and the growth continue, tiny little hairs are growing on my temple and around the receding hairline, my hair is also getting thicker, still dont wanna stop it, is theer anybody wwhi stopped and the hair is still growing? as it is not a product to use for life but when to stop exactly? it wont cure alopecia, we know that, so in that case it should be used for life?  :Confused:

----------


## doke

I thought you guys should know that the propecia and inneov treatment did not do jack shit so i have stopped and going back to a combo topical minox+antiandrogen as i did have some success with that when i was younger.
I will keep you informed when i receive and start using but in androgenetic haior loss you have got to stabilise the dht thats causing regression and then you need a regrowth agent to kickstart regrowth and that may take up to a year. :EEK!:

----------


## raunchy

Hi everybody! :Smile: 
I started the uk hair solutions mask last July, i ordered a 6 months and i just finished it yesterday to the last little drop,* i am thrilled!!* my hair got thicker and it stopped my hairloss, my hair look fuller without any appearing regrowth at the moment, my barber keep telling me that i should keep my hair long for sometime as he is convinced that i have regowth on my crown, so i am gonna do that...now i have 1 issue..i ordered the new 12 months programme for 50% OFF offer on their website and i did not get the same thing, it is the oil and not the gel..it smells the same but the texture is different and you leave it on for only few hours, i am really worried this won't work anymore, i really need more reviews of users of the new formula and how do they feel it, i tried to request the old one from the customer service but they keep saying that this one is even better, i paid a lot for the 12 months and i wanna make sure is the same efficency!!
Cheers

----------


## 2020

> Hi everybody!
> I started the uk hair solutions mask last July, i ordered a 6 months and i just finished it yesterday to the last little drop,* i am thrilled!!* my hair got thicker and it stopped my hairloss, my hair look fuller without any appearing regrowth at the moment, my barber keep telling me that i should keep my hair long for sometime as he is convinced that i have regowth on my crown, so i am gonna do that...now i have 1 issue..i ordered the new 12 months programme for 50% OFF offer on their website and i did not get the same thing, it is the oil and not the gel..it smells the same but the texture is different and you leave it on for only few hours, i am really worried this won't work anymore, i really need more reviews of users of the new formula and how do they feel it, i tried to request the old one from the customer service but they keep saying that this one is even better, i paid a lot for the 12 months and i wanna make sure is the same efficency!!
> Cheers


 dude are you sure they're not just selling you some overpriced mix of minoxidil?

----------


## UK_

> dude are you sure they're not just selling you some overpriced mix of minoxidil?


 7 posts and he's found the holy grail.

Me thinks he's bullshitting ye.

----------


## clandestine

Who the **** are you guys? What the **** is UK hair solutions? Go away, jesus.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> taurine grows hair?


 can't say that it does..
still I take at least 500mg daily through protein shakes..
also if you use any of them energy drinks, they're packed with the stuff.. one can(330ml) contains 1000mg of taurine by default.

----------


## jackson55

> can't say that it does..
> still I take at least 500mg daily through protein shakes..
> also if you use any of them energy drinks, they're packed with the stuff.. one can(330ml) contains 1000mg of taurine by default.


 Here is a study showing L-Taurine to be a systemic antifibrotic agent, a definite boon for hair growth. Fibrosis is an age related body wide process by which collagen constricts and ridgidifies due to cross linking. L-Taurine apparently inhibits this cross linking and is unique in its ability to inhibit fibrosis. This confirms the mechanisms of earlier findings earlier findings from LOreal that oral administration of L-Taurine in combo with Grape Seed/red wine (resveratrol) had a significant impact on hair growth.

http://www.hairloss-research.org/vit...date8-055.html

Raunchy i had the same doubt and after 3 months of use now the progress is there, i had to wait more than a year to get what you saying, so if after just 6 months you getting that, then it is doing you good take the next course and see.

2020 It is not minoxidil for sure, on ************* many have used minoxidil before starting uk hair solutions and it does not grow hair the same way and specially no shedding or side effects. i doubt they lie on the composition of their product either, they are based in Europe and it is illegal.

----------


## doke

im sure some of these guys are shills from the company ukhs as i have been to there site many times and the price is always £85 and 50% off that then it would be worth trying? :EEK!:

----------


## doke

I have been to there site and you only get 50mls and that is &#163;85 for snake oil these guys must think you came up the river in a banana boat hahaha you can get 12 months minox for that price? :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sausage

Your be better off smearing dog poop on your head.

----------


## doke

> Your be better off smearing dog poop on your head.


 hahahahaha or chicken shit :EEK!:

----------


## jackson55

> hahahahaha or chicken shit


 Actually you are very free to use whatever you wanna use..and chicken shit is just one of the option mate hihihi  :Big Grin:

----------


## stravucce

:Smile: It is £85 for 3 months and you save 40% if you buy 1 year supply which is at £220.
And it is defenetly not minoxidil, i tried that and uk hair solutions is nothing compared to that...and sausage and doke, 1 advice you better apply dog or checken shit than minox...i am speaking of experience...

----------


## raunchy

> 7 posts and he's found the holy grail.
> 
> Me thinks he's bullshitting ye.


 Hi UK
I dont spend my time posting crap on 2000 threads around the forums to end up like youwith 900+ ****ing messages and still convinced minox will grow me an afro...

and uk hair solutions is not an over priced minox, it is even cheaper than that, it is herbal extracts and the ingredients are here :

http://ukhairsolutions.com/#/ingredients/4544560893


the only difference is that these simple have been mixed in a genius way that it helps with hair loss problems.

The propecia and minox crap, i have a long history with it, here is my last post before when i just came on that forum 


So the option of a mix of minoxidil in the uk hair is just impossible

----------


## sausage

> It is &#163;85 for 3 months and you save 40&#37; if you buy 1 year supply which is at &#163;220.
> And it is defenetly not minoxidil, i tried that and uk hair solutions is nothing compared to that...and sausage and doke, 1 advice you better apply dog or checken shit than minox...i am speaking of experience...


 Thats why I don't use Minoxidil, its a con in my eyes. Your paying for something that will only cause you to have side effects.

Dog Poop all the way, no side effects so far, just an odd smelling scalp.

That reminds me, I better go down the park today and pick up some more.

----------


## jackson55

It is snowing today so you wil have to warm up the crap to get it sloggy for your hair  :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

uk hair poop regrows hair a miracle of a smelling scalp.

----------


## rassoul

Doke, there is 50ml because you only use 1 or 2ml on each application, and you apply it once or twice a week, so that is enough for 3 months treatment and that's what the bottle i for, you could use some math reading before you apply dog pooo or minoxidil on your head ha ha ha

----------


## doke

hi i no we have had a laugh about ukhs but if it does work for some of you guys i am happy for you.
If it was cheaper than minox i may have give it a try but am very sceptical it will do anything. :Smile:

----------


## jackson55

> hi i no we have had a laugh about ukhs but if it does work for some of you guys i am happy for you.
> If it was cheaper than minox i may have give it a try but am very sceptical it will do anything.


 It is an expensive product and it will not work on every user and i m just one of the lucky ones, let's hope it last or let' s hope i win the lottery and but 5 litres of it and apply it everyday until i grow a long poney tail

----------


## rassoul

If i win the lottery i will pay some scientists to find out the exact formula amd to prepare the same product for me and sell it for cheaper i will make more bucks!! Actually it depends how much i win ...  As if i get the jackpot i would not care about more business ideas i will just enjoy the millions. I won't care about my hair on my private island :-)

----------


## UK_

> Hi UK
> I dont spend my time posting crap on 2000 threads around the forums to end up like youwith 900+ ****ing messages and still convinced minox will grow me an afro...
> 
> and uk hair solutions is not an over priced minox, it is even cheaper than that, it is herbal extracts and the ingredients are here :
> 
> http://ukhairsolutions.com/#/ingredients/4544560893
> 
> 
> *the only difference is that these simple have been mixed in a genius way that it helps with hair loss problems*
> ...


 Id rather have posted 9000 decent & realistic comments then 7 filled with complete and utter garbage.

If you think this product has any application to male pattern baldness you are a complete idiot.

There are products sold in chemists for less than &#163;1 that can thicken hair, none however can regrow hair or stop hair loss.  You are talking complete toss, any gains are all in your head, you have no real clinical data or evidence to prove this product has done anything remotely close to what you claim it has done, I have checked out the website, it looks like it was strung together by children - and you're expecting the sane people of this website to believe they hold the cure?

*Your comment is hilarious... you knock Minoxidil (something scientifically proven to help the growth of hair) and link me to a website displaying a list of bogus ingredients from Vitamin C to Green Tea and expect to be taken seriously.  Do you not find that a little funny?  Whether I support the use of minoxidil or not is besides the point, the real point here is that you really are ape-shit stupid ... anyone here is ape-shit stupid to even consider that this would be useful in halting, regrowing or shedding ANY of their hair... this is as ridiculous as me stating my regular household coffee will regrow my ****ing hair.*

----------


## UK_

> It is &#163;85 for 3 months and you save 40&#37; if you buy 1 year supply which is at &#163;220.
> And it is defenetly not minoxidil, i tried that and uk hair solutions is nothing compared to that...and sausage and doke, 1 advice you better apply dog or checken shit than minox...i am speaking of experience...


  :EEK!:  :EEK!: Is that the price of this bullshit treatment?  The only reason they call themselves _"UK Hair Solutions"_ is to make themselves sound credible - I see no major authority or industry leaders backing their website... they're probably operating out of a shack in Malaysia.

_"Malaysian Hair Solutions"_.... Now how dya feel about spending &#163;85 on the "cure"?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

Welcome back UK_ the voice of reason returns  :Wink:

----------


## UK_

> Welcome back UK_ the voice of reason returns


 Hey JCM thanks, yeah thought id come back to check for some updates... nothing has really happened though - but what do you expect after 6 - 8 months?  Pleased to hear Histogen won their case, best news of 2011 IMO.

----------


## raunchy

> Hey JCM thanks, yeah thought id come back to check for some updates... nothing has really happened though - but what do you expect after 6 - 8 months?  Pleased to hear Histogen won their case, best news of 2011 IMO.


 A i always say to people beleiving in minoxidil is Go **** YOUR SELF AND SHRINK YOUR BALLS WITH MINOXIDIL because the people who use alternative herbal products like uk hir solutions do not want to hear your crap, because if the clinica trials you are talking about were genuine, everybody woul have hair and you would not be here talking shit and promoting minoxidil and denigrating herbal remedies!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jackson55

HERE IT start getting shildish AGAIN!
It is like you guys can't keep a conversation civilised for more than 4 posts!!
Raunchy no need to use the F.. word everytime you express yourself, just come back on this thread to give us some info about how your treatment is treating you so we can all help eac other!
and UK if you are satisfied with minoxidil and the clinical data and you think it has been scientifically proven to help the growth of hair, well just us it and log out from this forum, as we all suffer from a long history of hair loss and minox is the first thing we all use because of these clinical data you are talking about and the massive marketting but all of us are still in trouble seeing any results or any regrowth, all we have been noticing is life long side effects.
But thank you for the intervention on this thread anyway.
I was actualy happy to find a thread about the product i am using so i am inviting any users to discuss the evolution of the treatmen or if there are any sides effects or if the product stopped working, as i am very inteested, and let's stop being rude (Raunchy and others ) or promoting hasardous drugs like minoxidil or finastride (UK) 
i mean these conversations can be funny but it does not take us very far. :Confused:

----------


## UK_

I never once recommended the use of minoxidil on this thread, I merely stated that it is absurd to attack something like minox that has scientific proof in place of a product that asserts tea can grow hair.

I really hope they come up with something soon, it is getting tedious trawling these forums in search of some new breakthrough.

----------


## jackson55

mr UK, Tea tree oil is just one minor ingredient, i suspect there are many hidden ingredients that gives that effect of regrowth, or maybe the fucus seaweed which properties are still not completely known, but not to forget that teat tree oil that uk hair solutions contains helps and has been proven and tested to help hair loss!
the reason the uk hair solutions add and promote tea tree oil in their  hair loss medication is that this can be used to treat seborrheic dermatitis. Seborrheic dermatitis is sometimes the cause of a more rare type of non-genetic hair loss called telogen effluvium (a common type of diffuse alopecia). This however, has nothing to do with male pattern baldness or female pattern baldness, the most common type of hair loss.
I had regrowth about 15 months after 2 times applications a week of uk hair and i have a thicker hair that i used to, it has not cured my alopecia but it is a complete waste of money and no health trouble like with the minox

----------


## doke

Good on yer uk and yes we have had some funny things said but if this natural treatment worked show us some before and after pics? its like many things whether its natural or drugs there is not the answers we want at this time.
Did anyone hear the hype of stemcelex the natural from island labs well that fell through as well in the end and many more of the same.
There is as we know some things that can make our hair thicker out there and a lot cheaper than ukhs,what we all want is regrowth from a bald area and total back to as we were which i think is a long way ahead parden the pun in the future, and until its a treatment that is low cost and works for everyone in male pattern hair loss we are stuck with what works for us. :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## jackson55

the hair did not grow is bold spots and i sont have any it is a diffused thining and i dont have any pictures we you could see it yet as it is not that grown to be seen on pics, and to wait for a product that will grow your hair back from baldness is a waste of time...stop waiting  :Big Grin:  and if it exist it won't be cheap that is for sure  :Big Grin:  
what are you using at the moment and how bad is your hair doke?

----------


## doke

just normal mpb which is receading at front and on crown which is classic norwood 4. :EEK!:

----------


## 25 going on 65

There is nothing in UK Hair Solutions' product that will stop or reverse male-pattern hair loss. Sorry.

Also, UK was right that minoxidil is scientifically proven to regrow hair in a majority of users.

It's not correct that testicular shrinkage is a known side effect of minoxidil. I don't even know where someone would get that idea.

----------


## rassoul

Sorry to disapoint you on 2 points here miss 25 to 65 but whatever is in uk hair solutions it does stop hairloss and it does grow hair.
i dont think it cures alopecia though i dont think we are there yet but it makes the hair stronger against the hormonal imbalence due to alopecia, it is something that you can use as a course once a year for the rest of your life to slow down the bolding and i think is good to be able to do that with a natural alternative.
I started last march after my sister recomandation and came on this forum on July to talk about the product and ask few questions, at that time it only stopped the hair loss and now i have a duvet growing on the crown area, i took some pictures now to compare in few months, i did not take any pictures before, i will show the progress in few months if the growing continues.
and the second point i disapoint you with, is that minoxidil does shrink your balls, reduce your sex drive and can cause sterility, you just have to check the info docuement on the minox you are buying, it is written on it man.
i had trouble getting a hard on on minox, we have to stop denying it and break the ice on this taboo, i mean even if you dont have a girlfriend you stil wanna be able to masturbate in a minute than taking 4 hours to do so  :Big Grin:  i have a history of years of minox, and it did give me acne and testiculare pain.... **** hair if that is what i have to go through.
will be back with pics in 3 or 4 months  :Smile:

----------


## doke

I think you are mixed up its propecia that can have the affects you mention and it does not affect everyone the same way, and i have never heard of minox having that effect as well. :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jackson55

RASSOUL i think you said before that you were on propecia and minox for 3 years, the spots and the itching is minox but the testicular pain is propecia not minox, i think you said you had chest pain and that is minox too. but anything with sex drive is propecia!!  :Smile:

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Sorry to disapoint you on 2 points here miss 25 to 65 but whatever is in uk hair solutions it does stop hairloss and it does grow hair.
> i dont think it cures alopecia though i dont think we are there yet but it makes the hair stronger against the hormonal imbalence due to alopecia, it is something that you can use as a course once a year for the rest of your life to slow down the bolding and i think is good to be able to do that with a natural alternative.
> I started last march after my sister recomandation and came on this forum on July to talk about the product and ask few questions, at that time it only stopped the hair loss and now i have a duvet growing on the crown area, i took some pictures now to compare in few months, i did not take any pictures before, i will show the progress in few months if the growing continues.
> and the second point i disapoint you with, is that minoxidil does shrink your balls, reduce your sex drive and can cause sterility, you just have to check the info docuement on the minox you are buying, it is written on it man.
> i had trouble getting a hard on on minox, we have to stop denying it and break the ice on this taboo, i mean even if you dont have a girlfriend you stil wanna be able to masturbate in a minute than taking 4 hours to do so  i have a history of years of minox, and it did give me acne and testiculare pain.... **** hair if that is what i have to go through.
> will be back with pics in 3 or 4 months


 I don't use minoxidil so I don't have the product documentation with me, but online I can't seem to find a credible source attributing testicular shrinkage or sterility to minoxidil. I have doubts about libido changes as well.
Finasteride can decrease libido but isn't known to shrink testicles or sterilize men.

As for UK Hair Solutions, based on the ingredients, I'm not sold and probably won't be until there are proper studies or at least a ton of anecdotal evidence.

----------


## sharer

A recommandation of a satisfied coleegue and after reading these few good reviews, i started the 12 months course last month, i am already feeling that my hair is getting coarse, does it mean it is working on me
My coleegue did not get any coarse hair effect as the product documentation says but i did, he had a significant hair loss in the first 3 months then regrouth later on the vertex.
I am a norwood 3 he was a norwood 6 and gone up to a 5, he is thinking of adding some extenssions soon but it is not an option for me.

----------


## doke

are you guys shills for ukhs as if it worked for male pattern hair loss it would be all over the net. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sharer

> are you guys shills for ukhs as if it worked for male pattern hair loss it would be all over the net.


 Yes i am a chilly from Greece  :Big Grin:  No joking actually i will become a shill for UK hair solutions once it starts working on my hair, and they wont even have to pay me! i will do it for free!  :Wink: 

I was a free shill for rogain until i started having side effects
burning and irritation of the eye, had to change 3 times my glasses in a year and all the itching and redness i still have on my neck, and rogaine is ALL OVER the NET dude

----------


## stravucce

Hello Sharer.
there are not many people talking about this treatment on this forum as in here they are more focused on minoxidil and transplant.
If you just started uk hair solutions and trying out taking herbal treatments 
go on http://www.hairlosfiht.com/forums you will find answers to your questions about the supplements and there are few people getting the coarse hair due to uk hair solutions but it does not last, it is only in the biginning and it is a reaction to the essential oils apparently, don't worry about it.  :Smile:

----------


## lorrydriver

Hi   :Smile: 
Good news after 9 months of mt herbal treatment uk hair solutions twice a week and zinc, B6 supplments, i have regrowth on the mid scalp and the vertex, none on the frontal part.
I am applying twice a week i put a hot towel on for 10 minutes and leaving it overnight shampoo next day and i am not applying any gel anymore.
It takes a long time to get the results but it certainly did, i will keep using it until i see some regrowth on the frontal area hopefully by the end of the 12 months treatment.
Has anybody tried the Nu hair Shampoo yet?

----------


## 2020

> Hi  
> Good news after 9 months of mt herbal treatment uk hair solutions twice a week and zinc, B6 supplments, i have regrowth on the mid scalp and the vertex, none on the frontal part.
> I am applying twice a week i put a hot towel on for 10 minutes and leaving it overnight shampoo next day and i am not applying any gel anymore.
> It takes a long time to get the results but it certainly did, i will keep using it until i see some regrowth on the frontal area hopefully by the end of the 12 months treatment.
> Has anybody tried the Nu hair Shampoo yet?


 no you didn't

----------


## lorrydriver

Nu hair shampoo it is an amercian brand , they just came out with a shampoo, anybody tried it?

----------


## sausage

> Hi  
> Good news after 9 months of mt herbal treatment uk hair solutions twice a week and zinc, B6 supplments, i have regrowth on the mid scalp and the vertex, none on the frontal part.
> I am applying twice a week i put a hot towel on for 10 minutes and leaving it overnight shampoo next day and i am not applying any gel anymore.
> It takes a long time to get the results but it certainly did, i will keep using it until i see some regrowth on the frontal area hopefully by the end of the 12 months treatment.
> Has anybody tried the Nu hair Shampoo yet?


 Never trust a lorry driver.

----------


## Tracy C

> Hi  
> 
> Good news after 9 months of mt herbal treatment uk hair solutions twice a week and zinc, B6 supplments, i have regrowth on the mid scalp and the vertex, none on the frontal part.


 Can you provide good quality before and after pics?






> Has anybody tried the Nu hair Shampoo yet?


 Nu Hair is a scam.

----------


## Salime

I confirm Nu hair is a scam!
Try Weleda rosemary shampoo
I am running out of the uk hair solutions oil, there is an offer of 40% on the 12 months treatment and they offer 2 powerhair shampoos, is there anybody interested to buy half half? one of us order the pack and post it to the other one after sending the payment via bank transfer, i can do order it if anybody is willing to pay the 6 months from me, i cant afford all of it by myself and a lot less expensive than buying 3 or 6 months only. Let me know by private message :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lorrydriver

Never trust a sausage! 
Jalous?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Salime, i still have 3 months supply.

----------


## doke

i notice the old formula that had to be heated is not on you tube anymore,whats the new formula like is it very oily?

----------


## jackson55

the new formula is a kind of dry oil, it is not sticky and it is a lot better than the old formula, the texture is easier to apply and you dont have to heat it up.
It smells the same though and it used to come in 3 little pots now it is 1 bottle for the 3 months treatment.
there is a video of the new formula on youtube
Hope this helps

----------


## doke

hi jackson i cannot find that video on you tube have you a link?

----------


## ralph15

Hi guys
I need to buy the uk hair solutions treatment but i already have a good shampoo to go with it that i have been using for 3 years and does not cause me dundraf, can anybody tell me if i absolutely have to get the shampoo with the oil, or just the thicker hair oil is enough?
Thanks in advance

----------


## lorrydriver

> Hi guys
> I need to buy the uk hair solutions treatment but i already have a good shampoo to go with it that i have been using for 3 years and does not cause me dundraf, can anybody tell me if i absolutely have to get the shampoo with the oil, or just the thicker hair oil is enough?
> Thanks in advance


 
I have tried Nu hair before but not good
I ve bought the powerhair from uk hair solutions and it cleans perfectly and leaves my hair fluffy.. as the uk hair oil is quite dense it can take sometimes to wash it off if you dont have a good shampoo, and washing too much can cause you losing few hair, so the choice of shampoo is crucial.

----------


## doke

come on guys £55 for 200ml   shampoo thats a rip off?

----------


## ralph15

> come on guys £55 for 200ml   shampoo thats a rip off?


 Hey Doke !! You sound like my wife   :Big Grin: 
 when you buy 12 months treatment you get 2 bottles for free.
So i got them with my 12 months treatment and i sold one on ebay for £40 and i tried the other bottle and it is better than the one i was using, my hair does not get oily as quickly as usual, so i dont have to wash it every two days, i only wash after 4 days... less washing = less hair falling off during the shampooing.
some users of uk hair  on other forums say they get quicker results when using the power hair shampoo with the thicker hair oil, and i am not getting any dandruf for now, so i am happy with it.
Even at £55 a 200ml i wil buy it now that i see how good it is.
and you know what Doke, the ripp off is the (La prairie anti aging cream) my wife is buying every 3 months that cost £134 at house of frazer and i dont see any ****ing change on her face since she started it last year  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Salime

What's up guys (and girls) if there are any  :Smile: 
I am out of oil again!! and last time i bought it i found somebody on this forum to share the cost of the treatment with me, so i m hoping to find somebody interested again, we can buy the 12 months treatment and get the 2 shampoos for free and only pay half price each, so PM me if interested. Ciaoo

----------


## doke

hi have you got any before and after regrowth pics to verifi this oil works  if not you guys must be shills for this snake oil company, as if it did anything the whole world would know by now?

----------


## doke

we must take my last post as a yes this uk hair solutions is good old snake oil hahaha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rassoul

> What's up guys (and girls) if there are any 
> I am out of oil again!! and last time i bought it i found somebody on this forum to share the cost of the treatment with me, so i m hoping to find somebody interested again, we can buy the 12 months treatment and get the 2 shampoos for free and only pay half price each, so PM me if interested. Ciaoo


 If you cant find a buyer do like Ralph15  buy the 12 months and sell some of it on Ebay, i bought my last supply from eBay at half price no hassle !!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## somany

I was very sceptical when i read this tread last year 
 from all the brands on the market, the reviews were better for this oil with not much advertising of the company, a great support from the company before and after ordering the treatment and i am glad ti tried it, i i was hoping for better results with growing of hair but what i have at the moment is much better than what i had with 3 years of propecia 
I am on my 8th month of this oil with the shampoo since Novembre last year, i dont lose hair anymore, my hair has a thicker feel and i have few regrowth on the sides. Thanks for sharing

----------


## garethbale

> I was very sceptical when i read this tread last year 
>  from all the brands on the market, the reviews were better for this oil with not much advertising of the company, a great support from the company before and after ordering the treatment and i am glad ti tried it, i i was hoping for better results with growing of hair but what i have at the moment is much better than what i had with 3 years of propecia 
> I am on my 8th month of this oil with the shampoo since Novembre last year, i dont lose hair anymore, my hair has a thicker feel and i have few regrowth on the sides. Thanks for sharing


 BTT with a history of one post...hmmmnnn

----------


## Artista

To paraphrase what Spencer Kobren has said many many times on his show..
'If there were a substantial treatment or 'cure' already out there that did FAR BETTER than what is available right now to FIX your hair loss , dont you think *EVERYONE* would have known about  of it... by now?' 

Hang in there everyone.  When something substantial is on the market WE will ALL know. The Mainstream (yellow)  Media will take full ADVANTAGE of it

----------


## somany

Not everyone know about all treatments available.
i dont know about all treatments available but i know about a few that i tried and did not stop my hair loss, some that did stop the hairloss for a few weeks and then started again, and i also about this one have been using for 8 months and stopped the hairloss in few weeks, and hair growing on the side in 8 months which i find a amazing for a herbal oil. and i wish i ve known this one earlier, so thank you to the person who opened that post 4 years ago, i have been to herbalists and doctors since 1998 and all i here about is saw palmeto and propecia, just products to reduce the DHT but nothing to make the hair stronger to resist to the DHT, and i think that is the innovation of the uk hair solutions oil.

----------


## clandestine

The ****** are you on about? Use paragraphs, and perhaps some basic sentence structure.

Or maybe a tl;dr? Strong bump, though.

----------


## rassoul

Good for you, regrowth already? at 8 months!
You are wrong on the ingredients though, the main ingredient is Nettle and it does reduce DHT ! look it up http://ukhairsolutions.com/#/ingredients/4544560893

----------


## clandestine

> Good for you, regrowth already? at 8 months!
> You are wrong on the ingredients though, the main ingredient is Nettle and it does reduce DHT ! look it up http://ukhairsolutions.com/#/ingredients/4544560893


 Here's a tip for you:

If someone has a total of 2 forum posts, and they strong bump a thread for some ******ing bum****** treatment that no one cares about (I.e. UK hair solutions), they are likely a shill and should be treated as such.

----------


## somany

@Clendestine 

What s with the F..uck word anyway
And who are you to be here telling me what to say or do?
I have been on this forum for months and i only read what interest me, i dont have your time to be talking shii..tt and swearing at people who have some results from the things they tried, so go back to your corner and keep talking shit and losing hair!!!  :Big Grin: 

@ rassoul
Nettle is not the main ingredient, there are nearly 20 other ingredients and the concentration of nettle isnt that strong to really do something to DHT i even got this information from the company itself, this product works by activating the hair follicle and not by just reducing the DHT, i have taken dht blockers a lot in the past and it never slowed the hairloss that much and no new hair since i started losing hair in 1998, and you dont have to believe if you dont want to

----------


## Jasari

> @Clendestine 
> 
> What s with the F..uck word anyway
> And who are you to be here telling me what to say or do?
> I have been on this forum for months and i only read what interest me, i dont have your time to be talking shii..tt and swearing at people who have some results from the things they tried, so go back to your corner and keep talking shit and losing hair!!! 
> 
> @ rassoul
> Nettle is not the main ingredient, there are nearly 20 other ingredients and the concentration of nettle isnt that strong to really do something to DHT i even got this information from the company itself, this product works by activating the hair follicle and not by just reducing the DHT, i have taken dht blockers a lot in the past and it never slowed the hairloss that much and no new hair since i started losing hair in 1998, and you dont have to believe if you dont want to


 It's snake oil. end thread/

----------


## rassoul

No need to get angry about the ones who will come and swear at you when you say you are happy with the treatment, as you say these guys have 1000+ postes and tried 100+ treatments and still cant fight hairloss, so you have to understand the misery and the agressivity of Clandestine  :Wink: 

If you look at this tread there are many of these guys and there are more that like you tried the oil and got results but many of others tried it and did not get any regrowth.
This is not a miracle formula, it is just a good herbal oil that helps keeping hair on your head, it does not cure the baldness, i have been using it for years, i had regrowth too and my hair is doing fine but once you stop it your hair falls again, it s just like propecia but without the side effects.

I believe you and understand your happiness but this is not a solution to our problem because scientist have to find a solution to cure alopecia not just to keep you consuming.

----------


## somany

Rassoul thanks for your message but i am telling you that i have taken every possible DHT blocker available on the market, my hair loss never stopped and i did not grow a hair since 1998 and this oil did after few months, one might think it is a coincidence but i read posts on here and on hairsite and many people swiched propecia to that and had regrowth in less than a year and that cant be just because of nettle, i have taken nettle in tablets and saw palmeto it hasn't been that effective!
I cant believe that oil exist for 10 years and isnt approved by the food and drug administration, the pharmaceutical business is a complete mess

----------


## clandestine

Shh, you're confusing the new members. ****** off with your stupid snake oil.

Don't know where my aggresivity stems from? How about I relay its source to you: You're literally the scum of the earth, praying on vulnerable people suffering with hair loss.

Don't reply to this.

----------


## rassoul

sometimes 20 years isnt enough to approve a drug by the food and drug administration, the company itself has to go through a long process with tests and papers to get to that approved status, which does mean much for users, specially when it s herbal, this is a herbal mix it is not a chemical drug so it can be sold without hassle. and i dont think the company is that big to be going through that process anyway. 
The approved ones like propecia is causing so much side effects, you can meditate about what should be approved what shouldn't, it is a business  :Smile:

----------


## clandestine

Shut the ****** up stop bumping this.

----------


## clandestine

Nobody is buying your shit. You seem to have a problem listening.

----------


## somany

Yea i know..that s what i am saying it is a messy world...

----------


## clandestine

> Yea i know..that s what i am saying it is a messy world...


 Convenient how you both log on to post at the same time, no?

Sorry, don't answer that. Try listening for once you sod.

----------


## clandestine

Also, good luck peddling your shit with me interrupting you.

----------


## childsoul

Hey sorry rassoul but i think Somany is right! i dont think it s just about the DHT blocker, if that was the only problem of alopecia, any dht blocker would stop the hairloss, but that s not the case.

PS: why the admin is not kicking out this angry idiot of this forum?
he keeps coming back every time someone post something? dont you have a life to get to?  :Big Grin:  or are you working for the competition of uk hair solutions? how much are they paying you to post these stupid messages?? Seriously i am curious to know!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## rassoul

I have stopped the treatment for 4 months and i was happy that i had no shedding and my hair kept growing as usual but since 2 weeks my hair is fallingagain, before i started uk hair solutions i was informed that i didn't need to take for life but it seems that if you stop it just get back to where it was  :Frown:

----------


## doke

> I have stopped the treatment for 4 months and i was happy that i had no shedding and my hair kept growing as usual but since 2 weeks my hair is fallingagain, before i started uk hair solutions i was informed that i didn't need to take for life but it seems that if you stop it just get back to where it was


 hi rassoul i have looked on hls web site and six months treatment is £170 and it only shows two bottles how many mls are in them and is it greasy?

----------


## Shan

This is as good as Matthew Mcconaughey saying he uses Regenix!!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C91IKMDIGjU

----------


## UK_

This product is useless.  STAY AWAY.

----------


## doke

regenex is very expensive and if it was a miracle regrowth treatment we would all know by now as to hairloss solutions uk i wonder are some here promoting it are from the company as they have not answered my questions?

----------


## doke

> hi rassoul i have looked on hls web site and six months treatment is £170 and it only shows two bottles how many mls are in them and is it greasy?


 come on shill from company answer the question £170 for two tiny tin bottles of snake oil a right rip off and £55 for a tea tree shampoo how can this company justify this holy cow.

----------


## doke

> come on shill from company answer the question £170 for two tiny tin bottles of snake oil a right rip off and £55 for a tea tree shampoo how can this company justify this holy cow.


 where has rassol gone nobody has answered my question here am i right in thinking these guys are from hls uk and know that £170 for 3 weeny bottles of snake oil are a con if i could sell 3 bottles of olive oil with rosmary and some other essen oils in and charge that amount of money and also a non sls tea tree shampoo for £55 i would soon be making millions.

----------


## zeos

what do you guys think about this treatment?

http://integratedskincare.net/files/63390656.pdf

----------


## burtandernie

I think there should be a cutting edge/ future treatments that work sub forum so this and many other junk snake oils can be removed from it so people who dont know better dont buy it
Its hard to qualify this as cutting edge it belongs in the snake oil forum.

----------


## rassoul

Hey Doke, i m sorry i didn't reply to your question but i do have a job and a family to take care of, my hair is the last of my worries, i posted that and forgot about it so...

Yes you can buy the serum alone for £170 and the shampoo at £55 but i bought it bulk and i used 1 bottle every three months, so it cost about £20 a month and i dont think it is a snake oil, i think it is a good herbal remedy that helps with hair loss in few months without any sides effects.
 i stopped using it last December and i had a shedding for 2 weeks i thought it was because of the treatment but now it is all back to normal, i still have some serum left but i dont need it, i might sell it on ebay in Septembre, also i started palmetto complements 2 months ago and had no sides effects from that, i think my DHT is stable for now  :Cool:

----------


## doke

hi the thing is if its male pattern hairloss it may look like you are stable and stop falling but it comes back and bites you slowly to a point when its too late to do anything as in my case.
The only way of telling is with a micro scan of the scalp which will tell if you are getting miniaturisation of follicles.

----------


## claire

Hi i am a female and i ve been losing my hair for years, on and off
What's a micro scan? Do you ask for it at my dermatologist ?

----------


## doke

> Hi i am a female and i ve been losing my hair for years, on and off
> What's a micro scan? Do you ask for it at my dermatologist ?


 hi its just a electro microscope that many trichologists  use to look at scalp and comes up on a screen so they can see male pattern or various problems beginning to happen it can be costly going to some trichos though so beware in uk there is an institute with a list.

----------


## rassoul

I went back to the doctor that prescribed 4 treatments before i used uk hair solutions then i showed him the sawpalmeto tablets and he has been supportive of all these remedies and he can see how better my hair became since i visited first time.
So i think i m good for now, i should just keep using the sawpalmeto and if the hair fall starts again i will have another course of uk hair solutions and see what happens, i m aware that the day will come when there isn't much i can do about my hair and i ll get bald but i still have few years for that

When you say "It too late for you" what do you mean? are you taking anything at the moment? are you bald? already?

----------


## doke

If you look up where in uk in London that ukhairs operates from its in the richest part of London, and problable that it is rented po box type company.
So its not a well known proper company just a sham and I bet whoever is at the heart of it has a very expensive car and country retreat with the rip off price they charge.

----------


## htalk

> I went back to the doctor that prescribed 4 treatments before i used uk hair solutions then i showed him the sawpalmeto tablets and he has been supportive of all these remedies and he can see how better my hair became since i visited first time.
> So i think i m good for now, i should just keep using the sawpalmeto and if the hair fall starts again i will have another course of uk hair solutions and see what happens, i m aware that the day will come when there isn't much i can do about my hair and i ll get bald but i still have few years for that
> 
> When you say "It too late for you" what do you mean? are you taking anything at the moment? are you bald? already?


 Hi Rassoul, Can you write an update about your treatment? I  have an itchy scalp with scalp scabs, i have bought it 2 months ago, applying twice a week and i see improvement on my itchy scalp but i'm stil losing a lot of hair in the shower, i bought a 12 months batch, add me as a friend on your account. thx

----------


## hellouser

> This product is useless.  STAY AWAY.


 And yet, 4 years after the thread was started, people are still bumping this topic.

----------


## htalk

And WOW i didn't see how old this thread was   :EEK!: 

but hey the man gotta try stuff to save his hair here...what can you suggest that isn't poisonous? and please dont try it with propecia or minox i m done with that shit a long time ago...

----------


## Trenblastoise

> And WOW i didn't see how old this thread was  
> 
> but hey the man gotta try stuff to save his hair here...what can you suggest that isn't poisonous? and please dont try it with propecia or minox i m done with that shit a long time ago...


 Well, as far as I have understood.

You can get a hair transplant - and other than that some have began injecting stem cells, but they are still quite early in the process.

----------


## htalk

Hair transplants Nope
I havent heard of stem cells injections, I ll look into it cheers

----------

